# where do you buy your plants?



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

at my lfs i have to pay between 4-5 dollars for small potted plants like anubias... is that normal? is there a better place to buy plants?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I know a great place here in SoCal for anubias. The cost depends on what species you want and what size.


----------

